# I destroyed myself...



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

After 6-7 straight 100-$120 days. I'm beat! I can barely move without soreness. 

Careful out there. Don't over do it, like me.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

😂😂 that's weak bro. How many hours did you put in?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Ive been going over a month straight. This is eventually going to come to an end so Im taking full advantage while its busy like this.

56 hours last week, that's a new record for me


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> &#128514;&#128514; that's weak bro. How many hours did you put in?












I lost count...one day was 13hrs though.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Teksaz said:


> &#128514;&#128514; that's weak bro. How many hours did you put in?


How many hours/week u putting in these days?


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

13 hrs and you only pulled in 100....you might want to rethink your strategy


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

smithers54 said:


> 13 hrs and you only pulled in 100....you might want to rethink your strategy












maybe when I feel better...that 13hr day was $130


----------



## Pakeezaphuppo (Nov 10, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> Ive been going over a month straight. This is eventually going to come to an end so Im taking full advantage while its busy like this.
> 
> 56 hours last week, that's a new record for me


LAMO 56 hours only


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Service quality goes down after the 8th hour.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

lol. Most drivers i know work 12 to 14 hour days 6 days a week. 
I know 1 guy 16 hours a day 7 days a week lyft and uber . 
i work 4 or 5 a day 4 or 5 days a week . 
How old are you ? uberdriver ?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> After 6-7 straight 100-$120 days. I'm beat! I can barely move without soreness.
> 
> Careful out there. Don't over do it, like me.


That is normal for me. Use Icy Hot.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> lol. Most drivers i know work 12 to 14 hour days 6 days a week.
> I know 1 guy 16 hours a day 7 days a week lyft and uber .
> i work 4 or 5 a day 4 or 5 days a week .
> How old are you ? uberdriver ?


46


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

It’s been almost 2 years since I hit 1k. Back when UE was giving me crazy promotions. Plan on doing it a few more times before this is all over


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> It's been almost 2 years since I hit 1k. Back when UE was giving me crazy promotions. Plan on doing it a few more times before this is all over


How many hours were you logged on to Door Dash to make that, and how many deliveries did you do?

Last week I made $802.77 doing door Dash, worked 39 hours and 44 minutes, made $1.22 a mile (which includes personal miles), 80 total deliveries. And that's not including $30 in cash tips during the week. Why didn't I make more? Because I don't need to, and being a single dad and having my son home from school is a heck of a lot more important.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> How many hours were you logged on to Door Dash to make that, and how many deliveries did you do?
> 
> Last week I made $802.77 doing door Dash, worked 39 hours and 44 minutes, made $1.22 a mile, 80 total deliveries. And that's not including $30 in cash tips during the week. Why didn't I make more? Because I don't need to, and being a single dad and having my son home from school is a heck of a lot more important.


Good for u I'm not competing with u. I don't "need" to either. I'm taking advantage of the available orders/blocks, no traffic, etc. It says pretty clearly I worked 56 hours. I have full custody of my 11 year old son, do all the home school with him and mainly drive when he's with his mother.

Btw we all make cash tips. I never feel the need to mention that

If we're being that petty, I forgot these too


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> How many hours/week u putting in these days?


These are my typical days. Rarely work more than 8 hours a day 6 days a week. If I needed to I surely could and would. I'm assuming 1K a week would be common if I wanted to put in the time.


























And of course cash tips aren't included in above screenshots.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Good for u I'm not competing with u. I don't "need" to either. I'm taking advantage of the available orders/blocks, no traffic, etc. It says pretty clearly I worked 56 hours. I have full custody of my 11 year old son, do all the home school with him and mainly drive when he's with his mother.
> 
> Btw we all make cash tips. I never feel the need to mention that
> 
> ...


Wasn't meant to be a competition. Just a comparison. My post was more directed towards others. You're one of the few I like here and don't think they are an ignorant clown driving around for $3 orders.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Teksaz said:


> These are my typical days. Rarely work more than 8 hours a day 6 days a week. If I needed to I surely could and would. I'm assuming 1K a week would be common if I wanted to put in the time.
> View attachment 447542
> View attachment 447543
> View attachment 447544
> ...


I know u could, just wondering if u were driving more than usual these days. 56 hours is not normal for me. That's literally the max I could fit into one week



Solid 5 said:


> Wasn't meant to be a competition. Just a comparison. My post was more directed towards others. You're one of the few I like here and don't think they are an ignorant clown driving around for $3 orders.


I'm not competing with anyone here. There's a lot of good drivers here that make more than me. I'm just proud that I hit personal best in hours because it was not easy


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I've actually decided to drive less since the "beer bug". The zip code that I pick up from and also deliver in has the highest number of cases in Az. so I'm just being a little more cautious right now.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

plus$150 on ubereats.... this will do for now


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

$0.00


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

lol dude, how could you not have put in another 30 minutes and hit a grand? That drives me crazy when I get that close. I can't stop at $995 lol


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Seeing what you guy's are making, makes me want to get out there soon. I gotta shake this cold first.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

130 and 13 hrs. thats 10/ per hour gross. to you accept eveything or do you cherry pick?


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> Ive been going over a month straight. This is eventually going to come to an end so Im taking full advantage while its busy like this.
> 
> 56 hours last week, that's a new record for me


Me too, I'm with you, ride the wild surf.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

smithers54 said:


> 130 and 13 hrs. thats 10/ per hour gross. to you accept eveything or do you cherry pick?


I started at 6am...a couple of hours were dead, the rest were crazy.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> lol. Most drivers i know work 12 to 14 hour days 6 days a week.
> I know 1 guy 16 hours a day 7 days a week lyft and uber .
> i work 4 or 5 a day 4 or 5 days a week .
> How old are you ? uberdriver ?


Totally believable , lmao next you'll save 365 days a year as well

Say


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Teksaz said:


> &#128514;&#128514; that's weak bro. How many hours did you put in?


Don't judge.....you have to consider the cost of living where their from. That's serious gangsta money there.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> After 6-7 straight 100-$120 days. I'm beat! I can barely move without soreness.
> 
> Careful out there. Don't over do it, like me.


Now do the opposite and stay at home and enjoy a week of free porn hub premium like everyone else in America


----------

